
Better sleep with sunset emulation and relaxing light - hovl
http://blog.svet.io/post/128705636514/better-sleep-with-sunset-emulation-and-relaxing
======
DiabloD3
This is a blatant PR post on SVET's own corporate blog, however, I am up-
voting this because I have considered building a similar system myself using
RGB arrays.

